# Thanks Bill Jelen



## DougStroud (Sep 29, 2007)

If you have not seen this podcast by Bill, you should;
http://cache.libsyn.com/mrexcel/podcast600.mp4
link:
http://www.mrexcel.com/pod600.html


Thanks Bill,
You still find ways to give all of us more....

There is no better Excel Board or Community in the world!


----------



## Norie (Sep 29, 2007)

Doug

The second link is incorrect.

http://www.mrexcel.com/pod600.html


----------



## NateO (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty incredible... Thank you, Mr. Jelen.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 29, 2007)

I second that - thanks Bill!   I love the reference to Prince on the first few pages   So true!!!


----------



## daniels012 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have an ipod so I guess I can't see!!!

Michael


----------



## DougStroud (Oct 1, 2007)

You dont need an Ipod.
If you go to the link, it is a viewable video on your computer. You can download software to watch podcasts.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 1, 2007)

More importantly the link to the free downloadable book is a pdf document, and that's the real jewel here


----------



## NateO (Oct 1, 2007)

> I don't have an ipod so I guess I can't see!!!


It can be viewed Quicktime (Apple Mac software). :wink:


----------



## Domski (Oct 2, 2007)

Cheers Bill.

Hate to dampen spirits but is anyone else experiencing problems with the table of contents not matching the number of pages in the book and the bookmarks not working?

I've passed it onto a couple of colleagues who both came back with the same issue.

Edit:  Should have looked a bit harder, it's obvious when you notice there's 2 pages to each PDF page although it does make it quite hard to navigate the pdf.

Dom


----------



## daniels012 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I can't because my browser does not recognize .mp4 files
Michael


----------



## NateO (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Michael,



> I guess I can't because my browser does not recognize .mp4 files



Have you installed Quicktime?   

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/technologies/mpeg4/

Quicktime is free software from Apple Mac. <shudder>  :wink:


----------

